

Using d3 to create directed graphs - cjrd
http://bl.ocks.org/cjrd/6863459

======
simlevesque
You should make an app for FirefoxOS that does just that. I bet that it would
be really simple from what you already have.

~~~
cjrd
interesting suggestion, why firefox OS?

